# So I have a fry question!



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

My swordtail finally gave me some fry. But she has only dropped 4! Do you think she will drop more? Or will I in the end just have the 4 cute little babys?


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

maybe more just keep watching


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Could be that's all she has from that particular fertilization... does she still look prego?
Cause our creamsicle molly only had two babies when she had fry last time, and doesn't look pregnant anymore. Our marbled molly, however, had three and still looks big as a house.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

it is quite possible that she allowed her self to 1 get fertilized 2 times or 2: she retained sperm from the last fertilization and those are the babies and around the same time she was fertilized by another male.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

That could be it. Next time she should give you some more. If this is her first time having babies they don't produce many fry.


----------

